
The Earth Doesn't Actually Orbit the Sun? - ZeljkoS
http://zidbits.com/2011/09/the-earth-doesnt-actually-orbit-the-sun/
======
dalke
It then says "The Earth does in fact orbit the sun. In the strictest sense,
however, it doesn’t."

It concludes by saying the Earth orbits where the Solar System's barycenter
was ~8 minutes ago. Note though that in the strictest sense, the concept of
"barycenter" is ill-defined when one starts including light cones.

BTW, it ends with "it propagates at roughly the speed of light". As best as we
can tell, it's at exactly the speed of light.

